# How much waterproof(resistant) is nikon D3100



## lonerunner (Jun 30, 2014)

So im preparing to go to the sea on summer vacation and i would love to go bit in a "danger" zone. Actually i would love to go a bit in the water and close to the water to do some shoots.

So i am interested how much D3100 is water resistant as sure it's not waterproof. I have been shooting under umbrella in the rain but few drops and splashes won't do to him anything. But it's different when salt water is involved, and how much he can get wet in the safe zone?

Anyone have some data or experience ?


----------



## hamlet (Jun 30, 2014)

It is not water resistant at all, you were just lucky your dslr isn't ruined yet. Here is what you can do to protect your gear and a very cheap way: get some tough plastic, make a round hole large enough to fit the front  part your lens into it and tape it really tightly with water proof tape, then pull the plastic and cover your whole dslr body so only the front element of your lens is exposed and the rest is inside the bag. That is the way i've done many millimeters close shots to beach waves and not had any problems. The good thing about this is that it is a very cheap solution, but it does make handling your buttons a bit harder.


----------



## KmH (Jun 30, 2014)

The D3100 has a lot more water resistance than many realize.

However, there is a huge difference between being exposed to fresh water - like rain, fog, or fresh water lake mist - and salt water.
You do not want salt water getting in or on your camera.

For sea spray and such you can use a rain sleeve - OP/TECH USA Rainsleeve - 18-Inch (2-Pack)


----------



## TWright33 (Jun 30, 2014)

lonerunner said:


> So im preparing to go to the sea on summer vacation and i would love to go bit in a "danger" zone. Actually i would love to go a bit in the water and close to the water to do some shoots.
> 
> So i am interested how much D3100 is water resistant as sure it's not waterproof. I have been shooting under umbrella in the rain but few drops and splashes won't do to him anything. But it's different when salt water is involved, and how much he can get wet in the safe zone?
> 
> Anyone have some data or experience ?



If you keep it out of water it is very resistant.

If you put it in water it is not resistant.


----------



## KmH (Jun 30, 2014)

You can shoot a D3100 out in the in rain without a rain sleeve and water will not get in the camera.

You might get some water in around the buttons and controls though.
So once out of the rain - towel off the camera, remove the battery and lens, put the body cap on the camera, and then put the camera in a zip-lock bag that has a cup or 2 of uncooked rice in it for 2 to 3 days.
Put the lens in another zip-lock bag that has a cup or so of rice in it.

The rice will absorb any moisture that got in around the controls.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 30, 2014)

Most cameras are not waterproofed. Splash-proofed probably yes and 3100 can take some light sprays. I'll be more worried of the salt content in seawater.


----------



## xFireSoul (Jun 30, 2014)

Well let's say that 1L of water dropped onto my head and the camera in my hands (D3200) and after drying it, there was no problem


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 30, 2014)

The D3100 isn't a weather-sealed body, but it probably helps to describe what that even means.

Every camera body is designed so that the body seams "fit" together nicely.  In making a nice fit, the gaps through which water can enter are minimal.  Although "capillary action" will tend to help water get through gaps if they exist (and they do).  

If a camera body is "weather sealed" it means that the manufacturer added gaskets to most (but usually not all) body seams, probably used gaskets on buttons, and probably use o-rings on dials.  These are meant to be tight enough to prevent water from leaking through as long as the water is not under pressure.  They will probably still leak with water under pressure (never submerge a weather-sealed camera ... they're not actually "water proof" and if submerging is needed, get a dive housing.  Those housings actually are "water proof").

Another thing to keep in mind is that even if you have a weather-sealed body, the lens may not be weather sealed -- so there's another component that could be damaged and the lens mounting flange is usually an opportunity for water to leak into the camera body (weather-sealed lenses usually have a gasket/skirt to seal the lens mounting flange.)

There are some low-cost solutions.  If your only concern is "spray" then you can pick up plastic baggies designed to fit a DSLR (Keith linked an example of one brand above).  The baggie has an opening for the lens (usually an elastic band keeps the baggie snug) and the baggie is usually open on the bottom to allow you to put your hands inside for camera control.  In other words, if you got a pretty good splash, it would keep the water out.  But if you dropped the camera in the water, it'd still be flooded.  

Since the baggies leave the front of the lens exposed and you may not have a weather-sealed lens, this is ONE TIME in which threading on a clear filter would probably be a good idea.  Salt water will leave a residue that will crystalize as it drives.  You don't want that working it's way into your lens.  But if it crystalizes on a filter... that filter can be removed from the camera and washed clean.


----------



## CAP (Jun 30, 2014)

My 1DX is Weather Sealed i use it in pouring rain and wind all the time with a 70-200mm IS USM II and i never have a issue.

But i dont know much about nikon but i am sure the Nikon D4s is same or close to what the Canon 1DX is in weather sealing.


----------



## colnago1331 (Jun 30, 2014)

KmH said:


> For sea spray and such you can use a rain sleeve - OP/TECH USA Rainsleeve - 18-Inch (2-Pack)


Or you can be a cheap arse (like me ) and just do this: Camera Zip-lock


----------



## shadowlands (Jul 2, 2014)

CAP said:


> My 1DX is Weather Sealed i use it in pouring rain and wind all the time with a 70-200mm IS USM II and i never have a issue.
> 
> But i dont know much about nikon but i am sure the Nikon D4s is same or close to what the Canon 1DX is in weather sealing.



It's not weather sealed like a D700 or D4, etc... it's one of Nikon's smaller plastic camera's.....


----------



## bigal1000 (Jul 3, 2014)

It is an entry level camera there is no weather or water proofing at all,be careful where you take it.


----------



## KmH (Jul 7, 2014)

There is a story here about an older Nikon camera - a D50 - and water - Nikon Camera Weather Experiences | byThom | Thom Hogan


----------



## petrochemist (Jul 8, 2014)

I've never seen a weather sealed camera where the proper ingress protection rating is made public. The number of seals varies widely from model to model. In some cases being made to total a particular number - Pentax fit 77 seals to some of their cameras, because 7 is a lucky number in the far east. (I hope that means they added a few less necessary ones, rather than missed out something). Small print in the warantee rules out damage by water despite the many seals.

Tim's description above is fairly comprehensive but even dive housings are not guaranteed, they need testing each time they're opened... A friend of mine is a keen underwater photographer, whose been on trips where a divers housing has leaked, followed rapidly by failure of their camera. It's common enough for those that can to bring two bodies on a dive holiday.


----------

